# 2012 Outback 280Rs Toyhauler For Sale - $28,500



## 2012-280rs (Mar 28, 2012)

Located in Collierville TN

901-848-2859

One Owner - Purchased New in April 2012
Half Ton Towable
Used 8 times (Still smells new)
Oven has not been cooked in ... always cooked outside

Nothing wrong with the Rig, we are just going to try something new and different


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you do me a favor and measure the length of your awning.

Thanks


----------

